# One Month In



## Robert Howes

Just over a month ago I was converted to Vape. Out of haste and a lack of education the first Twisp was purchased. The twisp worked and it got me off the stinkies and today is day 8 without an analogue which is still early days but we all have to start somewhere. 
A month later, Lots and lots of reading, web surfing and lots of advice from Mr Fisher and indirectly everyone in this forum, a lot of it is still to be discovered. The next leg of the journey is with the MVP2 which today I have added as the first proper piece of gear with a Nautalis tank. The journey is just beginning and I am totally enjoying every aspect of it so far (beside a few stray drips of juice that found a way through the twisp without being vaporised, YUK!!)
I am still playing with settings and the i30 tank that it came with (which seems gurgle a little) . Tonight the nautilus get christened. 
The SVD is on its way

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Robert Howes

Oh and my point was to say thank you to every one for your willingness to share and help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Way to go! Congrats on beating the stinkies. Enjoy your new gear.


----------



## johan

Way to go @Robert Howes !


----------



## Riaz

Nice going @Robert Howes

Well done buddy


----------



## Matuka

Very well done!!! You will feel the benefits already and it only gets better.


----------



## Dr Evil

Good going bra

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Metal Liz

well done dude!!! keep up the great work  and most of all enjoy your vaping journey  it's a fun path we've all decided to walk on and it just keeps getting better!!!


----------



## johan

@Robert Howes


??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome to the good life!! That MVP looks so schweet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Congrats man! Happy Vaping!


----------



## annemarievdh

@Robert Howes 

You did good with the MVP!! Enjoy every vape !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next is rebuildable Rob! And after that a REO. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats @Robert Howes and welcome to Eciggsa! Its good to have another familiar face here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Soon we will need a dedicated bass forum on ecigssa. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , i take it you are back safely in Durbs?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nope in Calitzdorp. Drank too much port yesterday. Today we are off to titsikama to swing through the forest at 30m. 

Tomorrow off to EL and then home Thursday. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

the zip-lining in the tzitsikama is amazing!!! enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope in Calitzdorp. Drank too much port yesterday. Today we are off to titsikama to swing through the forest at 30m.
> 
> Tomorrow off to EL and then home Thursday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



What time you coming through EL? 
Gonna set up a road block to confiscate all suspicious looking hand held devices. Bwahaha, 

Crap, I'm thinking out loud again aren't I 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - that sounds awesome

I sense a "swinging REO picture" in the making

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> What time you coming through EL?
> Gonna set up a road block to confiscate all suspicious looking hand held devices. Bwahaha,
> 
> Crap, I'm thinking out loud again aren't I
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You are indeed. 

Not sure (and now won't tell to avoid the roadblock) but we leave titsikama after breakfast. 



Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Holy cow. 1 night of playing with the MVP and Nautilus. Compared to the twisp. Twisp is like smoking pine needles when you were 14 and the MVP/Nautilus combo is like smoking a nice hand rolled Cuban cigar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vaalboy

Robert Howes said:


> Holy cow. 1 night of playing with the MVP and Nautilus. Compared to the twisp. Twisp is like smoking pine needles when you were 14 and the MVP/Nautilus combo is like smoking a nice hand rolled Cuban cigar.



Wait until you get a Reo!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha, like it's been said before - in vaping enough is never enough, there will always be more goodies to try and stock up on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes

hehe, yes I believe so. I was chatting to king REO ding a ling yesterday. Spent lots of $$ this month. Next step will be rebuildables and then I believe a natural progression to the REO clan.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glad you are happy Rob. Start saving now. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## phanatik

Congrats Bud on quitting the stinkies! The MVP is a good switch, and I'm considering a SVD myself as the next piece of gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

I have the SVD on order. I got the MVP because i didn't want to wait for slowtech and I also wanted to get a square one. The round ones tend to roll of the bar.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The SVD won't roll off the bar Rob. It's big button stops it. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## HPBotha

@Robert Howes

Congrats mate, Twisp was also my mistake - but it got me onto the right direction... just ordered WAAAAY to many goodies as upgrades. Waiting on some stuff from SMOK, fasstech, MicoMark, FroginFog and my credit card is creaking. Vaping is WAAAY to addictive, and should have you spending on upgrades waaaay to quickly. 

But you cannot ever get to much vaping gear, i fear, my dear.


----------



## Robert Howes

Fasstech, hahaha, you mean slow tech. Been waiting over a month for some new toys.


----------



## HPBotha

Robert Howes said:


> Fasstech, hahaha, you mean slow tech. Been waiting over a month for some new toys.


Well. I have time. nothing to loose there. And hopefully when the package DOES arrive I would have forgotten how much I paid!!!



tapatalking on my non vaping S4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Fasstech, hahaha, you mean slow tech. Been waiting over a month for some new toys.


 
Yip... ordering from Fastech you order and forget about it and then out of the blue you get vape mail you had forgotten about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... ordering from Fastech you order and forget about it and then out of the blue you get vape mail you had forgotten about!


But truly it can't be 'that' long a wait?

tapatalking on my non vaping S4


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> But truly it can't be 'that' long a wait?


 
Anything over a month is a long wait for me...

The other issue is you need to keep an eye on your order because sometimes there are one or two items in your basket that isn’t in stock and they wait until they can fill the whole order before shipping… I have on two occasions gone in a week or so after pulling the trigger and the order is still there waiting… so I nuke the items they are waiting for and then a day later they ship.


----------



## HPBotha

I have seen the restock waiting period on one item on my order.... which was for a fogger v4. Which was great as they had the 4.3 under the same SKU. I received a mail yesterday that the item was upgraded to the v4.4! Very happy with that! So it is due to be released / sent on the 2nd of July. Now from your experience Rob, what is my expected delivery window?

tapatalking on my non vaping S4


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> Now from your experience Rob, what is my expected delivery window?


 
At very best three and a half weeks but probably a month...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha

Eina!!!

Luckily i have a order from China via DHL to be released 15th of July.... as long as i can vape on my new toys on the 31st for my 35th! 

Got some killer juices from @RevnLucky7 on it's way to celebrate my bankrupcy !!!


----------



## Robert Howes

I have 5 parcels coming from slowtech all of which have taken over a month. One of them have been sitting in Sweden for over 2 weeks already.


----------

